# No ligaments???



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Both my nigerian dwarf's are due Feb. 19th and neither has any ligaments that I can feel.. But there is nothing else going on. Any idea on how often I should go check them also can they both be in our relativley small kidding area? This is my first time so I am a little nervous. Any suggestions or advice would be greatly appriciated. :whatgoat: :whatgoat:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I would say you should check on them every 45 minutes or so. I really don't know because when my goats' ligaments are gone I sit out there pretty much all day. Good luck with kidding!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would keep checking on them every hour or so to see if there are any changes. There udders should be full, sometimes their belly will look dropped, and their tail head will be very loose and mushy. They also may have some discharge as they get close to kidding. Here's a good read: http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html

Keep us posted! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like babies soon.... :hug:


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

No babies but 1 of them is getting loud and much more talkative. They are both eating a little too is that normal?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> No babies but 1 of them is getting loud and much more talkative. They are both eating a little too is that normal?


 If they are due on the 19th ...they can kid anytime..... Some Does will eat right up to the time they kid ....while others will not.... and be miserable all night and day... and not eat... in pre- labor...

Being talkative is a sign they are getting closer.... Ligs can come and go ...

Are their udders tight?
DO they look posty?
Are the sunk in in the tail head area.... and the tail drooping..sloping.. downward...
Any discharge?
Pawing...getting up and down?
Stretching?


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

2 beautiful little :kidred: doelings! Both healthy and mama is loving on them!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so glad all is well, did you have to help? How is the other doe doing? Congrats! I have 8 kids on the ground and only 1 doeling :greengrin:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

:stars: YAY! So happy for you! Any pics yet? :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations!! :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations on DOES!!! Good for you!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wonderful!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you all so much this has been a great experience! Our 3 kids love going out and watching the goat kids jump and play! We are enjoying making a lot of new memories!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome.... they are a joy to watch.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :stars:


----------

